# iPhone app will not open anyone else having this issue?



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

App just blinks will open anyone else having this issue?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

There were issues a couple days ago. They sent out an email for a download link for the new version.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mpb said:


> App just blinks will open anyone else having this issue?


Huge thread about this on the front page titled "iphone"


----------

